# More redfoot food



## Redfoot NERD (May 28, 2008)

I'll just post pics of 'Hibiscus' blooms.. and stay out of trouble that way! Got out the old camera.. with dates embedded.

It's rained and gotten warmer.. which must help blooming.

Buds everywhere!






















nerd


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 29, 2008)

Love the last picture Terry - very pretty!


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2008)

Hello

These are amazing pictures!

Isa


----------



## Jacqui (May 29, 2008)

Terry ya got to stop posting these kinds of pictures that is all there is to it!

I was sitting here looking at the blooms and suddenly I was hearing this dripping sound. Had a heart stopping moment thinking my roof was leaking. Turned around and saw a line up of tortoises that were drooling as their eyes stared at the picture on the computer screen.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 29, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Terry ya got to stop posting these kinds of pictures that is all there is to it!
> 
> I was sitting here looking at the blooms and suddenly I was hearing this dripping sound. Had a heart stopping moment thinking my roof was leaking. Turned around and saw a line up of tortoises that were drooling as their eyes stared at the picture on the computer screen.









Anything to get it going!








Thank you ladies..





Blessed again.......

nerd

BTW.. wait 'til ya see the "Blue Satin" & "Bluebird"


----------



## ZippyButter (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for making me laughing so hard, Nerd. You have a great sense of humour. Don't ever loose it.


Minh


----------



## drgnfly2265 (May 29, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> Terry ya got to stop posting these kinds of pictures that is all there is to it!
> 
> I was sitting here looking at the blooms and suddenly I was hearing this dripping sound. Had a heart stopping moment thinking my roof was leaking. Turned around and saw a line up of tortoises that were drooling as their eyes stared at the picture on the computer screen.




LOL, that is so funny 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

